# M235i Now Available for European Delivery Outside of Dealer Allocation



## Bond_JamesBond (Dec 29, 2013)

Mullins said:


> Interesting, Stevens Creek BMW is the one that gave me the $500 off MSRP so far. I also live like right next to it, so the test drive was easy. It's funny, I have gotten bad "feelings" about every dealer on Stevens Creek that I have been to! Have you had a bad experience with them?


Every time I go to SC BMW I left with a sour taste in my mouth. The only exception was when Ricky Tan (a CA there) helped me out. After that, I had such an absolute horrible experience that I would never, ever buy a car from there. I won't go into details because it's only going to start pissing me off again. So suffice it to say that I would never recommend anyone to go there. I know plenty of other dealers around here that are more deserving of the BMW brand.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

basiluf said:


> Is it safe to assume that 1 allocation per dealer for ED virtually means no "invoice +" pricing, correct?


Every deal is invoice+, the question is how big the plus is. ; )

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

2014_F15 said:


> Every deal is invoice+, the question is how big the plus is. ; )
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Totally agree, I just got deal from Adrian Avila (Board Sponsor) on a M235i ED Invoice [+] June ED , he is an :angel:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

For now the plus has $x,xxx.00 at a minimum


----------



## joedaddy (Mar 27, 2014)

is it "normal" non-dealer allocation yet? (228 that is..)


----------



## DerKurbis (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry to revive this mostly dead horse. I have an offer on the table with a CA for a 2015 m235i. He was unclear as to whether a quasi-extra allocation for ED exists, and, even after rereading this thread, so am I. Has anyone been successful in actually getting this extra ED allocation? Do we know it really is an option?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

EVERY dealer gets 1 ed non-allocated car a year (production run)


----------



## DerKurbis (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for the quick response. It's most helpful.


----------



## BMWofMorristown (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I could attempt to get this "one free" M235i ED allocation for a bimmerfester willing to visit us in Morristown NJ to complete a deal (can place order / lock date through email and phone). 

What is the worst that could happen, they would tell us we need to supply the production slot, and we refund the deposit? 

Maybe this makes sense for someone to try in the greater NYC area?! Let me know! --Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Have had no problem filling all of my M235i ED orders for late Summer / Fall 2015. If anyone needs one, now is the time to score.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Have had no problem filling all of my M235i ED orders for late Summer / Fall 2015. If anyone needs one, now is the time to score.


John,

Are you saying that you haven't been limited to 1 ED-allocation by BMW as Greg has? Or did you just mean that between that 1 Ed allocation and your store allocation, you've had no problem with getting orders for ED for all the customers that want them?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

you misunderstand.... Pacific BMW has a fair amount of allocations...I can fill every order easily..... every center gets 1 "free" car per year.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> you misunderstand.... Pacific BMW has a fair amount of allocations...I can fill every order easily..... every center gets 1 "free" car per year.


I'm certainly confused....


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> EVERY dealer gets 1 ed non-allocated car a year (production run)





[email protected] BMW said:


> you misunderstand.... Pacific BMW has a fair amount of allocations...I can fill every order easily..... every center gets 1 "free" car per year.


Please clarify what that means. What is the difference between the "allocated" cars and a "free" car? It sounds like there are ED "allocations" for the M235 as well as regular dealership allocations.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

mwm1166 said:


> John,
> 
> Are you saying that you haven't been limited to 1 ED-allocation by BMW as Greg has? Or did you just mean that between that 1 Ed allocation and your store allocation, you've had no problem with getting orders for ED for all the customers that want them?


Does it matter?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

all "allocations come out of same pool from BMW".. each dealer gets a certain amount... these can be used for ED or US.. if we give up one for ED is gone for a US client. The ED "free" as festers call it just comes from the ED dept. pool of cars. does not go against our US allocation.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, this thread has John saying that the 2 series is available for ED outside of dealer allocation. But Greg seems to be saying that is only 1 car per dealer per year. But then John replied he had no problem getting his orders filled. To me I was wondering whether that meant he wasn't being limited to 1 ED allocation per year. Then Greg seemed to say my understanding has all been wrong all along...


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

BMW NA determines how many cars each dealer gets period.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

mwm1166 said:


> Yeah, this thread has John saying that the 2 series is available for ED outside of dealer allocation. But Greg seems to be saying that is only 1 car per dealer per year. But then John replied he had no problem getting his orders filled. To me I was wondering whether that meant he wasn't being limited to 1 ED allocation per year. Then Greg seemed to say my understanding has all been wrong all along...


The how or why is irrelevant. Jon will sell the M235i for ED at a heavy discount (along with one other socal dealership I won't name as they aren't a sponsor)... everyone else is selling them at msrp. Period.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

hyperzulu said:


> Does it matter?


Yeah, Insofar as satisfying my curiosity and allowing me to understand how this works it sure does...


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

hyperzulu said:


> The how or why is irrelevant. Jon will sell the M235i for ED at a heavy discount (along with one other socal dealership I won't name as they aren't a sponsor)... everyone else is selling them at msrp. Period.


Irrelevant to you. Not to me.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

mwm1166 said:


> Irrelevant to you. Not to me.


OK well good look getting an answer. My guess is either a) Jon has a small store that can't hold inventory and wants to pre-sell, so will discount ED only, or b) dealerships are trading off their one free ED car for the year.

The only answer I got was "Allocations changed and a few opened up for ED..." which means who the heck knows?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Jon is right.. now M235 NOT out of dealer allocation.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Jon is right.. now M235 NOT out of dealer allocation.


So, you can sell as many ED extra M235i's as you have demand for, correct?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Jon is right.. now M235 NOT out of dealer allocation.


:thumbup:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Jon is right.. now M235 NOT out of dealer allocation.


I forsee a huge increase in fest M235 sales with this new development.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I forsee a huge increase in fest M235 sales with this new development.


I'm not as sure. Wouldn't most people have just paid a little more if out of allocation? Personally, I wouldn't get a different car to what I really wanted for say $1,500 in price difference.

What would people have bought instead? Is there a similar alternative?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> I'm not as sure. Wouldn't most people have just paid a little more if out of allocation? Personally, I wouldn't get a different car to what I really wanted for say $1,500 in price difference.
> 
> What would people have bought instead? Is there a similar alternative?


I think it means that the dealer might have already sold his allocated M235's, so none are available. However, you can get one via ED because they're not allocated....


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I'm not as sure. Wouldn't most people have just paid a little more if out of allocation? Personally, I wouldn't get a different car to what I really wanted for say $1,500 in price difference.
> 
> What would people have bought instead? Is there a similar alternative?


I see your point, but I interpreted it differently. What I am thinking is that many people are sitting on the fence waiting until they can grab the M235 at 500-1000 over ED invoice because they do not need the car, but just want it. You know as well as I do that ED can make a lease payment dramatically lower than 1500 would suggest. Once word gets out that those deals are available because ED is no longer coming out of the dealer's allocation, I figured sales would increase dramatically because those fence sitters would have no reason not to place orders.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The increase may be more....it's up to each dealer to determine their price margin. But keep in mind the price may not be $500 over invoice...PERSONALLY I WILL NOT TOUCH A OFFER LIKE THAT.... There has to be a reasonable amount of profit to so the deal.. for example a ED and a PCD combined takes a lot of work. Most festers have NO IDEA the amount of time and effort it takes to coordinate a good ed transaction. it's a 3-6 month relationship. If you look at that $500 for example spread over that term of deal the CA is basically working for free. Just my opinion.... but spoken from experience


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Invoice + $500 is indeed very low. Invoice + $1,000 is reasonable IMO assuming the car doesn't come out of dealer allocation + you have a good relationship with your CA.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I concur.. thanks for feedback.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

335Fanatic said:


> Invoice + $500 is indeed very low. Invoice + $1,000 is reasonable IMO assuming the car doesn't come out of dealer allocation + you have a good relationship with your CA.


My thinking is 1000.00 over ED invoice is fair. CA needs to make a living and the dealer needs to keep the lights on. N4S


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

need4speed said:


> My thinking is 1000.00 over ED invoice is fair. CA needs to make a living and the dealer needs to keep the lights on. N4S


the difference in a total lease price for $500 dollars in total price of the car is what, 10-15 bucks? I'm pretty ok with making my dealer a fair deal. I mean&#8230;500 dollars is a great deal, and the fact the Jon offers it is amazing. However, to do a deal just down the street and build a little loyalty between me and my CA, I think 750-1000 over invoice is a fair deal. 500 dollars split commission between sales guy and the employer seems a pretty low profit margin on a 50k car.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually agreed to $1000 over ED invoice plus a $200 markup on acquisition. Nobody in LA county was willing to do this deal. I also sent many who messaged me privately here and on other forums his way. I have to imagine that the extra $500 is peanuts in comparison to the level of referral you get from a single, satisfied customer. Not every deal will be $500 over invoice. Not every deal will be ED. But a loyal, vocal customer who tells his friends, family and everyone who passes by how much they enjoyed working with a sales associate is probably worth more than he'll ever make you on all the dealings you have with him.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

hyperzulu said:


> I actually agreed to $1000 over ED invoice plus a $200 markup on acquisition. Nobody in LA county was willing to do this deal. I also sent many who messaged me privately here and on other forums his way. I have to imagine that the extra $500 is peanuts in comparison to the level of referral you get from a single, satisfied customer. Not every deal will be $500 over invoice. Not every deal will be ED. But a loyal, vocal customer who tells his friends, family and everyone who passes by how much they enjoyed working with a sales associate is probably worth more than he'll ever make you on all the dealings you have with him.


It's true. And to me, to be honest, I would have almost no issue with paying a few extra bones when I know the CA is truly a standup guy. I'm big on relationships, and I feel like if that relationship is good I will pay for it like I would tip a great waiter at a great restaurant. However, I don't want to find out that my CA tried to work over someone I recommended to him or find out that I was completely taken by him on a car purchase compared to what other dealers in the area are doing. I want to be able to build the relationship and then trust that what he gives me is the best deal he honestly can.

All in all, my current CA I have sent two more car sales to him in less than 5 months. I have sent 2 others to him who almost bought cars, but decided on other brands (Porsche and a truck). So, I believe in making the transaction a two way street. If you deal with me fairly, easily, honestly, and give me value for my dollars, I will make sure anyone and everyone I know comes to get their cars from you.

MY current CA is in line to get my second vehicle (currently a Benz) to become a full BMW garage. Seems the wife has finally seen the light. Now, if I can only convince her that the wagon > SUV. Also, when my lease is up and my brothers lease is up and my mothers lease is up and my brother in laws lease is up, we are hoping to do a big ED where we work with 1 CA and see if we can't all 4 get ED's done for delivery on one day all together for a big European vacation. Sure, for the CA coordinating 4 ED's may be some work. However, 4 cars at once should be a nice bite I would figure.

Anyway, I respect that these guys need to eat, and I don't always have to have rock bottom pricing. I just want a great deal from a honest hard worker, give me that and I'll stay with you and BMW for a long long long time.


----------

